# Stayin Cheap Charbroil Santa Fe



## patntamsbeef (Apr 13, 2010)

So, I expect a lot of work to watch the temps. More so than other Brands.

I was at Home Depot. Just looking. I have never done Charcoal before and have been somewhat itching to try. I was actually going to buy another ECB Electric Gourmet. I am doing an event that I need more Grill Space. 

So, I am our Local Home Depot. Lady mentions Grill just marked down and The Charbroil Santa Fe Specifically. Normally $129.00. It was $35.00.

Part of the reason I use cheap BBQ/Smokers is to show people you don't have to spend a fortune to have some really nice Meals with our Beef. $35.00 seem like a great way to reinforce it.

I bought some Cowboy Brand Lump to go with it. Time to change my Profile Sig, LOL


----------



## cheezeerider (Apr 13, 2010)

For $35.00 I would have bought it even if I wasn't looking for a new unit.
Good find. Can't go wrong with the that price.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like a heck of a deal to me!


----------



## patntamsbeef (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd suggest anyone hang around this site. You will learn it is really simple to cook good meat and make a masterpiece. That is My Opinion. Find favorite rubs/Marinades, know how meat temp influences various cuts, know how to control your cookers temp and you have it!

Most people are really intimidated into some pretty expensive cookers. They may take some work and small mods, but you can be ok. 

Here is the Grill


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 13, 2010)

Is that a grill or a smoker?  Trying to look online and see if they're on sale here too.


----------



## patntamsbeef (Apr 13, 2010)

It's a grill with an adjustable hieght charcoal bed. Between the vents and the bed, I think I can regulate the temps


----------



## cheezeerider (Apr 13, 2010)

Way ahead of you here. My local store doesn't show this model available though. Might stop by and have a look.


----------



## patntamsbeef (Apr 13, 2010)

There were six more I saw at the Home Depot in Hermiston Or


----------



## caveman (Apr 13, 2010)

Hell man, for $35 bucks, I would have bought three of them.  Let my friends taste low & slow, then sell them a seasoned smoker for $60 bucks each.  What a score you lucky smoker you!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a larger version of that same smoker at the pool deck for the kids/me to cook on. It's a good unit and it is built very well but then my grill is serval years old. So you will have some fun with it and you will get some good smokes too.


----------



## patntamsbeef (Apr 13, 2010)

Gosh, Loading it up it seems to have enough steel. It feels somewhat heavy in the box.

So, it likely has a thicker wall than my ECB. One thing I learned on this site is if it has holes as far as letting temp out, you can control it a bit wit the use of thermal Blankets. I use Movers Blankets...

Hmmmm... Maybe I _*should*_ buy the other six and sell them at my Wine and Beef Tastings, LOL. Like your thinking Caveman!


----------



## patntamsbeef (Apr 14, 2010)

Not too hard to assemble. All the Parts were there! Took a little over an hour outside on a very windy day. It was easy to follow instructions and things fit pretty well except a few holes off slightly to make it a little hard to put Bolts in.




Did the Burn in tonight as well... Charcoal takes some getting used to for sure


----------



## patntamsbeef (Apr 14, 2010)

So, I had let it sit for an hour during the Burn in. I went to check and liked what I saw. Cahrcoal going and the grill temp was just over 200 degrees. I can add Charcoal and play with the vents and get it pretty good I think. It is basically close to where I wanted with me simply guessing.

Some Cool Pics. I wish i understood my camera just a little more.

Burn in with the Flash




Burn in with no Flash to show the coals better


----------

